# portsmouth va fish



## Mar Pac23 (Oct 21, 2009)

caught these in va. great fishing there. camera phone, pics suck


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Red. 

What are the reg on reds up there? Anything like here in FL or a little more liberal like in LA or AL.


----------



## Mar Pac23 (Oct 21, 2009)

don't know. was only there for 5months. some of the best fishing i have done from shore.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

where were you at in portsmouth background picts a little fuzzy, port norfolk area ?


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

never mind looks like your downtown toward the naval hospital area, try out towards port norfolk fish the slag pile and try under the port norfolk bridge at night for some rockfish.





Red Drum



Minimum Size Limit.......................18 inches 

Maximum Size Limit.......................26 inches 

Possession Limit............................3 per person



further regs found @



http://www.mrc.state.va.us/Regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm


----------



## Mar Pac23 (Oct 21, 2009)

yea i had to go to the portsmouth hospital for training. walk 50yrds from the dorms and caught fish everytime i fished. all caught on a yozuri lure. smoked everything stripers,reds and some big specks. had a blast


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice reds. That sounds like a great place for training.


----------

